# Time Trial frame size



## grellboy (28 Oct 2017)

Got a chance of picking up a time trial bike size medium. (Planet x stealth). Anyway, very crudely I measured my bikes along the top tube and this tt bike too. Road bike 51cm, cx bike 50 cm, tt bike 47cm! Is this too small for me - other bikes but just right - and could any shortness of top tube be offset by a longer stem?


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Oct 2017)

Everything is dependent on you but you do generally go for a size down for a TT bike .


----------

